# TCP 380 problem



## jerryb4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a new TCP with and extension mag & a flat mag. When firing both will release IF one doesn't hold the bottom of the mag. This is very awkward! Any experience or help?? Thanks.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Is it an "E" model? Mine is, but have not had any issues like this. Some of the guys on a particular Taurus forum I am on, have. Have you contacted Taurus about this?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The magazine release is either not getting all the way into the magazine's notch, or the release is rounded on its front and top surfaces, or its spring is weak.
This is a gunsmith's job. Return it to Taurus with a stiff note of complaint.

This is yet another case of Taurus's poor quality control.
Had this pistol been more carefully QCed, or if it had been test-fired at the factory, this defect would've been caught.


----------



## jerryb4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for replies...Taurus is sending a 'good' mag to try & if that doesn't solve the problem, I will send it in..


----------

